# Pundamilia nyererei with mbuna (55g)



## weunice (Jun 21, 2006)

Relative newbie here ... Waiting for my tank to do a fishless cycle. It is a 55g. Ammonia is sitting pegged at 4ppm so I know I have some time 

My question is can I keep these together in a mbuna community without too many problems? What is the crossbreeding risk? Right now my thoughts are something like this ....

Pundamilia nyererei
---
Labidochromis caeruleus
Iodotropheus sprengerae
Metriaclima estherae (Red)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You would not want 4 species in a 55G...three should work. I'd choose the nyererei instead of the estherae. Estherae are infamous for crossbreeding with caeruleus.

1m:4f of each.


----------



## cichlidnoob314 (Jun 14, 2012)

Could you have a Pundamilla 1:3 ratio with Acei and yellow labs at a 1:4 ration m/f?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd avoid acei in a 55G since they mature at over 6". And since the Pundamilia are aggressive, I'd have at least four females for them.

I have a trio of Pundamilia myself right now (started with 8 unsexed juveniles and got 6 males). I have to keep the male and females separated. I was lucky to get a spawn so I am growing out more females for my group.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

DJ you are lucky to get 2 females

i order 10 juv. now they are staring to grow to 2 inch now... as i watch.. i think i only have 1 female!
they grow fast too!

btw my is ruti whats is yours?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Igombe Island


----------



## cichlidnoob314 (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't have any yet but thinking about adding a group, just not sure bc the females are so drab


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Hello DJ

how do u managed to keep all the Pundamilia nyererei males together? how big is your tank?
my ruti males are pretty rough to each other even at 1.5-2 inch! they are in a 67gallons (my old tank) now
so i have 9 males and only 1 female, sad for me....

the biggest male 2inch is in my all male tank 119gallon, now he is starting to showed very slight orange.

i find that Pundamilia nyererei is aggressive among themselves but they are ok with other fishes.



DJRansome said:


> Igombe Island


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I don't. I pulled them out and sold them. Meanwhile, I coaxed the trio to spawn and then quick removed the male so he could not damage the females. Now I just need to grow out some more females and I'll be good!


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

smart guy!


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ

is your Pundamilia nyererei females aggressive too?
do they fight and lock jaws etc...like the males?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

cichlidnoob, do you want your thread back? Post if you have additional questions.

johnchor, the females are aggressive to each other, but usually they are too busy avoiding the male to bother each other.


----------

